# download my new halloween mix - sounds from the vault



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Love the front cover art. The back cover is hard to read though. Maybe if you showed the kids in a faded version or changed the font color so it doesn't match the color of the kids. Some great songs on there too. Good job.


----------



## alabamudclay (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah, i've never been a big fan of track listing. just listed it here to let folks know if it's worth their time downloading. used to make mixed tapes for friends and then give them the cover a few weeks later, so they wouldn't let any preconceived ideas get in their way of listening.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

alabamudclay thank you so much for sharing this, what a great and unusual mix of styles, enough to keep a wide variety of people entertained! Great for parties.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I found your "haunted disc" mix awhile back ... just found your other 2 Halloween mixes. They're terrific. Thanks for putting them together.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool - very cool. Thanks!


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

alabamudclay,

I can't seem to find the zip file is the link right in your original posting?

you can download a zip file of everything here (scroll to the bottom of the page and click download after the countdown):
http://www.filesend.net/download.php...fff673262d9bca


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

File not found


----------

